# Grinding noise in a 04 Maxima



## 04Maximaowner (Nov 18, 2005)

I have a 04 Maxima with 31000 miles on it, I have done all the maintenance except the 30000 mile service.
In the past the plastic covering below the engine had come off, and I had it tighentened as the screws had fallen off but I am getting some kind of grinding noise when I am driving the car, usually when I am accelarating. The grinding noise comes and goes on and off while driving.
Also the I can feel the engine vibrations, like the pistons working while the engine is revving. This is not a quite car.

Has anybody noticed this in this model or do I really need to worry and spend lot of money to ask the dealer to check it out.

Please help......


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

-isn't ur car still under warranty? 

-does this grinding noise happen at idle?

^^ If it does, listen as to where it is coming from. I cant start to naming things off cause the mileage is too low. Your gonna have to stick your head in the hood and give a better clue as to where the grinding noise is coming from.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

check front wheel bearings. it's a longshot, but I've seen several '04s with bad front wheel bearings already. nissan didn't torque them properly from the factory I'm guessing, and they come loose.
the last one I had, I torqued the suckers to about 500ft-lb and loctited the axle nut on. only way to keep it from comnig loose every 6 weeks.


----------



## 04Maximaowner (Nov 18, 2005)

The noise does not occur when the car is idle, when I start driving and around accelaration at 40-50mph. But there is no consistency of this noise. Sometimes it occurs only 1-2 but sometimes occurs 3-4 times..

The car is still under original warranty, I am going to go to the dealer after thanksgiving and part with 100 bucks for the diagnostics....


----------

